

U.S. stock markets are rigged, says author Michael Lewis - ilamont
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/31/markets-hft-flashboys-idUSL1N0MR0L620140331

======
greenyoda
Although this instance seems to have been posted first, all of the discussion
for this article seems to be here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7499313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7499313)
(60 points, 42 comments)

